# New Wheels and Tires



## FASTARCH (Nov 8, 2011)

Purchased an extra set of original factory 17" wheels and new set of
245/45ZR17 Dunlop Direzza Sport Z1 Tires from Tire Rack.
I plan to run HST class at Hallett race track this weekend.
Let's see how these tires do as a comprise for both street and track.


----------

